# Necron books?



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey just wanted to know is there any books out there about the necrons.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, they are in the book _Caves of Ice_, which was amazing. Highly recommended.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

None from a Necrons perspective although there are a few with them as antagonists. 

_Dark Disciple_ and _Dark creed_, the 1st and 3rd books from the Word Bearers series by Anthony Reynolds both feature Necrons. The Latter more than the former.

_Dead Men Walking_ by Stevo Lyons has Necrons as the adversaries of the Death Korps of Krieg.

_Hellforged_ by Ben Counter, part of the Soul Drinker series.

_Fall of Damnos_ by Nick Kyme is an upcoming Space Marines Battles novel featuring Ultramarines and Necrons.

Not sure besides those I listed, I think there are a couple of stories about Necrons in the _Fear the Alien _ anthology.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Dead Men Walking_ is another book with the Necrons as the main villans by Steve Lyons, and you also get a taste of the Death Korps of Krieg which is pretty good in my opinon. 

The first book in the _Ultramarines Omnibus_ by Graham McNeill pits the fourth company against something Necron-ish (Can't remember exactly what though, something along the lines of a Nightbringer).

Another novel with the Necrons as the enemy is _Hellforged_, a Soul Drinkers Novel by James Swallow, which is part of the Soul Drinkers series by the way. Also, _Caves of Ice_, as Doelago mentioned, is part of the Caiphas Cain series and by Sandy Mitchel.

Finally, _Fall of Damnos_ by Nick Kyme, although not released until April I think (Although I have an advanced review copy with me), contains the Necrons as the main antonagist as well. 

Hope I helped, 

Bane of Kings Out.

EDIT: Damn, Ninja'd.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

their also in the soul drinkers novel HELLFORGED by ben counter.

edit
ninja'd not once but twice


----------



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

Ty guys it helped alot now its time to go and buy some of those books


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> The first book in the _Ultramarines Omnibus_ by Graham McNeill pits the fourth company against something Necron-ish (Can't remember exactly what though, something along the lines of a Nightbringer


It was Nightbringer, the book was called Nightbringer. Great book, not really about Necrons though, they show up at the end.


----------

